# Very good article on Banning Lead Ammo



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a great article about Lead Ammo:

http://www.sheboyganpress.com/article/20090222/SHE0204/902220588/1088


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Unless an animal is harvested with an arrow, I have seen quite a few that die from "lead" poisoning. :mrgreen:


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Mixed feelings on this one. Everybody likes to shoot lead, myself included, but it is getting hard to deny that lead shotgun pellets aren't harming both game and non-game species. The UCWF for instance is currently funding a chukar study and as hard to believe as it sounds (what with the unbelievable amount of small stones in the desert) a significant number of chukars are ingesting lead shot. Blows my mind, but facts are facts. Continued research will hopefully prvide a definitive answer.

The tone of the article kind of irks me by suggesting that environmentalists are doing studies on the effects of lead shot to limit gun ownership. That seems like a stretch to me. The UCWF sure didn't set out to ban lead shot, but if it turns out that lead is harming the resource, well then the lead will have to go. 

I've never seen a study which suggests rifle fired lead is having a detrimental environmental impact, and I sure hope shotgun lead continues to be allowed at gun ranges, but if they outlaw it for hunting, I'll put up with it if it means that there will be more game to hunt. Besides, I'm less likely to pull the trigger on that 55 yard crosser when the shells cost a $1 a piece!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Trooper said:


> The tone of the article kind of irks me by suggesting that environmentalists are doing studies on the effects of lead shot to limit gun ownership. That seems like a stretch to me.


Keep dreaming.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Trooper said:


> Besides, I'm less likely to pull the trigger on that 55 yard crosser when the shells cost a $1 a piece!


...where to start? So, a sin tax if you will?


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

The next article you see will be the "Effects of copper jacketed ammo" and some one will be crying about how the fragments of copper from center fire guns is cutting the hooves and mouths of our 4 legged table fare. :roll:


----------

